# Looking for Rogue -- Northern VA/DC



## hoyagerv (Sep 2, 2004)

My group, set to begin its first adventure on next Friday (the tenth), is looking for an individual willing to play a female rogue.  The setting is reminiscent of the Roman Empire during the reign of Marcus Aurelius and uses the Greco-Roman pantheon.  The adventure path from Dungeon Magazine provides the framework for the campaign.  

We play in our metro-accessible apartment in Arlington (Rosslyn). 

If interested, direct inquiries to Keith at kmg4 [at] georgetown.edu or reply to this post.


----------



## Felix (Sep 3, 2004)

When do you all play? Sunday/Wednesday/whenever?
.
.
.
And I imagine you mean a female PC... meaning a guy playing a gal is ok?


----------



## TheYeti1775 (Sep 15, 2004)

I would be curious too, as to when you plan on playing.

I have played in Rome based campaign before, and found it interesting.  Course we eventually migrated to the Realms via Spelljamming in 2nd Edition.

Is the female rogue a fixed (pre-made) character or is that the ideal mix for the party.  I've cross-gendered RP'ed before so its more of a curiousity question then anything.

I live in West Springfield so Arlington is not that far for me.

Bill 
aka The Yeti


----------

